# A way to integrate Google Music into Centrafuse?



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

Is there a nifty way to integrate Google Music into Centrafuse? Or any other streaming music service there is?

Basically, i need a touchscreen friendly client for any streaming music service. Any experience guys?


----------



## bocajoe (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry I can't help but here's a bump. 

I remember seeing Centrafuse and longing to try it. I can't seem to find it anywhere. Can you tell me how/where I can get it?


----------

